# Will "Prevent-Ich" by Kordon work?



## fishiefish (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi all!

I'm new here (and fairly new to aquarium life) and have read and read and read about Ich, both here and elsewhere. 
I hate ich! Anyway, it is attacking my neon tetras, but my mollies seem not to have it yet. I read somewhere that Malachite kills tetras, so Petco recommended "Prevent-Ich" by Kordon. I have removed my carbon and begun the treatment as directed, but I really don't want to waste my time if this stuff is crap. So my question is, is it crap or will it work? My tank is 65 gallons with only the 11 neons, and 2 mollies plus live plants (which another petstore told me couldn't stand salt treatments). I am at your mercy for advice! :help: 

Thanks


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It should work, provided you use it as directed.


----------



## fishiefish (Sep 12, 2005)

*Still "ick"y...*

Hi again!

I have treated my 65 gallon tank (11 neons, 2 mollies) for ick for 6 days now with "Prevent-Ick" and the fish still have spots! Obviously, I will keep treating, but I wanted some advice also. Should I change the water now? It is REALLY disgusting since the carbon's out and the medication turned the water very brown. I just don't want to change the water and take out the medication if it's going to set us back in the ick treatment. Thanks for you earlier reply... I look forward to your advice.

Marlene


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

After you have done one treatment according to the instructions. You can do a partial water change using a gravel vac and begin a second treatment.


----------



## fishiefish (Sep 12, 2005)

My neons still have spots after 11 days of treatment... they haven't gotten worse and some have fewer spots than when I started, but can someone reassure me... is this normal? I miss my clear tank water! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

You need to change some of your water/do a gravel vac and then add more medication! But other than that, yes sometimes it takes longer than that for them to get better. Also, what kind of filter do you have? You might be able to just take the carbon out of the filter but leave the other filter media in, depending on what kind of filter it is.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

There are several types of ich just like the flu strains. Depending on what strain they have makes a difference on the length of the lifecycle of the parasite. Do you have a heater in the tank and if so what is it set to?


----------



## fishiefish (Sep 12, 2005)

Lydia and Fish doc,

Thanks for your replies! I have taken the carbon out of the filter (and had before starting the treatment originally). I left in the bio media (I can't remember what it's called, but they are the little cylinders of porus material). I don't have a heater in there because it's still very hot here in Northern California, so even without the heater, the temp is up to 78-80 degrees (I usually struggle to keep it cool, but haven't much worried about it since starting treatment). I vaccuumed the gravel and changed the water (about 20-25%) on Sunday having completed seven days of treatment.


----------

